# Growing Mexican Oakleaf



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi
I bought some plants and the seller included some Mexican Oakleaf. It seems to doing well(I think its growing the quickest in my tank, about 1 inch yesterday). What should I know about this plant?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

It is one of the easiest growing, and also one of the fastest growing plants around. I have been looking for some in SW Texas here for about a year but haven't found any. Why don't you show us a photo? Also it would be interesting to plant it emersed as I think the plant will look totally different then.

Steve


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

It is supposed to be a very fast growing plant. An inch a day is probably about how fast it will grow on a bad day!


----------



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, I have a lower light, low maintainance tank. I'm not sure how well it will do. I dose Seachem Flourish, Excel and Trace. It has a 80% flourite base. I don't think it will grow all that fast, from what I've read it may need more light than I have. Pretty plant though.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its a bog, swamp plant. Look for swamps Steve. It is supposed to be native to parts of Texas.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Steve, you don't want to have this plant in your tank, trust me. It grows way way way too fast ....It's more work than it's worth and it's hard to use it in aquascaping... You don't really see it at all in any of the contests tanks.


----------

